# Paint Creek today



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Had my eyes opened up today on what could go really wrong really fast. My cousin and I got in paint creek at Teinken and Livernois. Walked up and down stream for a while. The water is very high and fast right now. I scooted across a very big tree down in the creek. Tripped into a hole. Well I must of freed a bigger tree that was cut down under the water, because before I knew it I was pinned between two trees and my waders were filling with water fast. Lucky for me my cousin was very close by and helped pluck me out. I was almost impossible to push that tree off of me while the water was rushing on it. Please be careful out there. The water is very high and very fast.


----------



## dsmith1427 (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree. I was about a mile upstream this afternoon. Stepped into a mud hole that was normally out of water and found myself thigh deep in notime. 

Anyway, nothing doing for me. I was fishing streamers and nymphs. However, I did see five deer ambering through the woods. It was a beautiful afternoon. 

Don


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

We were looking for a "new spot" to fish PC that same day. Dark, muddy water. Looked real deep. We retreated to the relative safety of a known location, and even then had some moments wading.

Hopefully, the water's down quite a bit by now. Tomorrow's my first day available to fish in a couple weeks...


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Let me know how it goes. I'm looking to go sunday.


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

Fished the Paint yesterday. Didn't have much luck other than a 13" Brownie. Water was pretty cloudy. Think I'm gonna take a bike out there next week and travel the whole trail looking for new promising spots. I'd like to find some other spots North of Dutton.


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

I went down to paint creek on Thursday morning. The water has come down a little,but I was still very dirty water. The fish are there u just have to work the runs a little more than normal. I was not using flys,I did not have the time for that. The wife had a honey do list for me,that thing never goes away. Well here are some pic of the fish I got. I think I got around 15 trout that day mostly brown's,but still a good day. This week will be better the water is going to clear up boys.


























_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Still cloudy today. I was fishing a new stretch (for me) and got a little nervous sliding over some of the obstructions. I don't like jumping into a pool of unknown depth!

Brought three small rainbows (and one sucker) to hand. Largest MIGHT have been 8"s. Nymphs and small streamers. Lots of bugs hatching - midges, caddis, and even a couple stoneflies. But, I only saw one fish break the surface the entire time I was on the water.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Kalvin, always keep a knife attached to your wadders. If you fill up it can be difficult to get them off due to pressure. The knife will allow you to cut them off....believe me, I've been there recently....

Marc


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

What part of pc do you fish? Right where it hits the clinton?


----------

